# A piece for every year



## tempotempo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi talk classical, what I want to do will require a lot of people to participate. What I'd like to do is create a list where we pick the best piece written in each year. Depending on how well this thread goes, we can go as far back in music history as we would like to. It would be interesting to see the best pieces of each year from around 1700-2012. So if people would like to start recommending pieces for each year we can start to make this list. When a conflict comes up (two pieces written in the same year), we shall use our best judgement to pick the more favoured piece. It can be anything in classical music (Opera, Orchestral, Concerti, etc.) 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

*2012*



tempotempo said:


> Hi talk classical, what I want to do will require a lot of people to participate. What I'd like to do is create a list where we pick the best piece written in each year. Depending on how well this thread goes, we can go as far back in music history as we would like to. It would be interesting to see the best pieces of each year from around 1700-2012. So if people would like to start recommending pieces for each year we can start to make this list. When a conflict comes up (two pieces written in the same year), we shall use our best judgement to pick the more favoured piece. It can be anything in classical music (Opera, Orchestral, Concerti, etc.)
> 
> Thanks!


Handel's Water Music


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Mozart makes the 1780s far too easy.

1783 - Great Mass in C minor
1784 - Piano Sonata in C minor
1785 - Piano Concerto No. 20
1786 - Marriage of Figaro
1787 - Don Giovanni
1788 - Symphony No. 40
1789 - Clarinet Quintet
1790 - Così fan tutte
1791 - Requiem


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

StevenOBrien said:


> Mozart makes the 1780s far too easy.
> 
> 1783 - Great Mass in C minor
> 1784 - Piano Sonata in C minor
> ...


I can dig it.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

This website will be incredibly helpful.

I'll do 1900-1909:

1900: Finlandia (Sibelius)
1901 (going to a problem): Piano Concerto No. 2 (Rachmaninoff)
1902: Symphony No. 5 (Mahler)
1903 (another problem): String Quartet (Ravel)
1904: Sea Drift (Delius)
1905: La mer (Debussy)
1906: The Unanswered Question (Ives)
1907: Symphony No. 3 (Sibelius)
1908 (another problem): Poem of Ecstasy (Scriabin)
1909: Symphony No. 9 (Mahler)


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

The Grawemeyer Awards have done a pretty decent job of doing this for the past 30 years or so: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grawemeyer_Award_(Music_Composition)

And I'm one of those obsessed 'likes to make lists' people, and actually already have something documenting my favorite pieces of each year, though I do it by premiere date. But I'm far too self conscious to share that with you all.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

there must be one day when no one did anything


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Are we doing it based on the date it was written, or its premiere (I am assuming the first one)? And in that case, some pieces were written over a period of multiple years, so are we counting the year it was begun or the year it was finished?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

tempotempo said:


> What I'd like to do is create a list where we pick the best piece written in each year.


The composition of many works straddles at least one new year. For example, Havergal Brian started his Gothic symphony in 1919 and finished it in 1927. It received its premiere in 1961 (and first professional performance in 1966). So you need to clarify whether "written in each year" means started in or finished in (or even premiered in).

Edit: OK, CJP makes the same point as I do, simultaneously. Spooky, or what?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a good topic, I try to start from middle 18th century, when I return.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

A few suggestions for the 19th century:

1804 - Beethoven: Symphony #3 "Eroica"

1806 - Beethoven: "Razumovsky" String Quartets, Op. 59

1818 - Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, "Hammerklavier"

1825 - (tie) Mendelssohn: Octet; Beethoven: String Quartet Op. 130/133
1826 - (tie) Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor; Schubert: String Quartet in G, D.887
1827 - Schubert: Wintereisse
1828- (tie) Schubert: String Quintet in C, D.956 & Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D.960

1842 - Schumann: Piano Quintet

1878 - (tie) Brahms: Violin Concerto & Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Putting together other people's suggestions and selecting primarily by browsing through the _1001 Classical Recordings You Must Hear Before You Die_ (dates from wikipedia and this book sometimes conflict, and I as a man of principle chose between them according to my convenience):

1565 Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1567 Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
1572 Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
1582 Guerrero: Battle Mass
1591 Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Book
1604 Dowland: Lachrimae
1607 Monteverdi: Orfeo
1610 Monteverdi: Vespers
1636 Schütz: Musikalische Exequiem 
1691 Purcell: King Arthur
1692 Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1694 Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
1700 Corelli: 12 violin sonatas, op. 5
1711 Vivaldi: L'estro armonico
1714 Corelli: 12 concerti grossi, op. 6
1717 Handel: Water Music
1720 Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
1721 Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
1723 Zelenka: Sub olea pacis et palma virtutis
1724 Handel: Giulio Cesare
1725 Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
1727 Bach: Matthew Passion 
1728 Gay: The Beggar's Opera
1730 Bach: French Suites
1733 Telemann: Tafelmusik
1735 Rameau: Les Indes galantes
1736 Pergolesi: Stabat mater
1739 Handel: 12 concerti grossi, op. 6
1741 Bach: Goldberg Variations
1742 Handel: Messiah
1747 Bach: A Musical Offering
1749 Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
1762 Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
1766 Bach, CPE: 40 Pieces for Keyboard, Wq 117
1767 Gluck: Alceste
1771 Boccherini: String Quintet op. 11 #5
1772 Haydn: Symphony #45 Farewell
1773 Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor
1774 Gluck: Iphigenie en Aulide
1775 Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 Turkish
1776: Mozart: Haffner Serenade
1777 Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 Jeunehomme
1778 Mozart: Symphony #31 Paris
1779 Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
1780 Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K 364
1781 Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33
1782 Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
1783 Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
1784 Mozart: Piano Sonata in C minor
1785 Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 (or #21)
1786 Mozart: Marriage of Figaro
1787 Mozart: Don Giovanni
1788 Mozart: Symphony #40
1789 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
1790 Mozart: Così fan tutte
1791 Mozart: Requiem
1792 Haydn: Symphony #94 Surprise
1794 Haydn: Symphony #101 Clock
1795 Haydn: Symphony #104 London
1796 Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
1797 Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76
1798 Haydn: The Creation 
1799 Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77
1800 Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18
1801 Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 Moonlight
1803 Beethoven: Symphony #3 Eroica
1806 Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4
1807 Beethoven: Symphony #5
1808 Beethoven: Symphony #6 Pastoral
1809 Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5
1810 Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 Les adieux 
1811 Weber: Clarinet Concertos
1812 Beethoven: Symphony #7
1813 Spohr: Nonet
1814 Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
1815 Beethoven: Cello Sonatas, op. 102
1816 Rossini: The Barber of Seville
1817 Paganini: 24 Caprices
1818 Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 Hammerklavier
1819 Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
1820 Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
1821 Weber: Der Freischütz
1822 Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
1823 Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
1824 Beethoven: Symphony #9
1825 Mendelssohn: Octet
1826 Schubert: String Quartet #15
1827 Schubert: Winterreise
1828 Schubert: String Quintet
1829 Rossini: William Tell
1830 Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
1831 Bellini: Norma
1832 Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
1833 Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 Italian
1834 Berlioz: Harold in Italy
1835 Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
1836 Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
1837 Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
1838 Schumann: Fantasy in C
1839 Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette
1840 Schumann: Liederkreis
1841 Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
1842 Schumann: Piano Quintet
1843 Donizetti: Don Pasquale
1844 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
1845 Schumann: Piano Concerto
1846 Mendelssohn: Elijah
1847 Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody #2
1848 Wagner: Lohengrin
1849 Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor 
1850 Schumann: Cello Concerto
1851 Verdi: Rigoletto
1853 Verdi: La traviata
1854 Wagner: Das Rheingold
1855 Bizet: Symphony in C
1856 Wagner: Die Walküre
1857 Liszt: Piano Concerto #1
1858 Berlioz: Les troyens
1859 Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
1861 Wagner: Tannhäuser 
1862 Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict
1863 Liszt: Rhapsodie espagnole
1864 Brahms: Piano Quintet (revised)
1865 Verdi: Macbeth
1867 Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
1868 Brahms: A German Requiem
1869 Wagner: Das Rheingold
1870 Delius: Coppélia 
1871 Verdi: Aida
1872 Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov (revised)
1874 Bizet: Carmen
1875 Grieg: Peer Gynt
1876 Brahms: Symphony #1
1877 Lalo: Cello Concerto
1878 Brahms: Violin Concerto
1879 Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
1880 Offenbach: The Tales of Hoffmann
1881 Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
1882 Wagner: Parsifal 
1883 Delibes: Lakmé
1884 Massenet: Manon
1885 Brahms: Symphony #4
1886 Franck: Violin Sonata
1887 Verdi: Otello 
1888 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
1889 Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
1890 Bruckner: Symphony #8
1891 Brahms: Piano Trio #1 (revised) 
1892 Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
1893 Dvorak: Symphony #9
1894 Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
1895 Dvorak: Cello Concerto
1896 Puccini: La bohème
1897 Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
1898 Strauss: A Hero's Life
1899 Puccini: Tosca
1900 Sibelius: Finlandia
1901 Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
1902 Mahler: Symphony #5
1903 Ravel: String Quartet 
1904 Delius: Sea Drift
1905 Debussy: La mer
1906 Ives: The Unanswered Question
1907 Sibelius: Symphony #3
1908 Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
1909 Mahler: Symphony #9
1910 Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
1911 Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
1912 Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
1913 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
1914 Ravel: Piano Trio
1915 Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
1916 Ives: Symphony #4
1917 Holst: The Planets
1918 Enescu: Symphony #3
1919 Elgar: Cello Concerto
1920 Korngold: Die tote Stadt
1921 Ives: 3 Places in New England
1922 Berg: Wozzeck
1923 Milhaud: La création du monde
1924 Puccini: Turandot
1925 Shostakovich: Symphony #1
1926 Szymanowski: Stabat mater
1927 Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
1928 Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1929 Bax: Symphony #3
1930 Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
1931 Enescu: Oedipe 
1932 Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
1933 Weill: The 7 Deadly Sins
1934 Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
1935 Berg: Violin Concerto
1936 Orff: Carmina burana
1937 Shostakovich: Symphony #5
1938 Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
1939 Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
1940 Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
1941 Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
1942 Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7

I have to stop now, but I'll get back to it....


----------



## tempotempo (Jun 4, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Are we doing it based on the date it was written, or its premiere (I am assuming the first one)? And in that case, some pieces were written over a period of multiple years, so are we counting the year it was begun or the year it was finished?


I would say the year it was begun is the most appropriate


----------



## tempotempo (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay So I compiled what people have been suggesting, and put in a couple of my own recommendations. Now that most of the years are filled, if you have a piece you think is "better" than the piece in that spot, please mention it. I would suggest looking through the TC's top lists to see any pieces you think are deserving of being here.

1565	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah	
1566 
1567	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli	
1568 
1569 
1570 
1571 
1572	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium	
1573 
1574 
1575 
1576 
1577 
1578 
1579 
1580 
1581 
1582	Guerrero: Battle Mass	
1583 
1584 
1585 
1586 
1587 
1588 
1589 
1590 
1591	Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Book	
1592 
1593 
1594 
1595 
1596 
1597 
1598 
1599 
1600 
1601 
1602 
1603 
1604	Dowland: Lachrimae	
1605 
1606 
1607	Monteverdi: Orfeo	
1608 
1609 
1610	Monteverdi: Vespers	
1611 
1612 
1613 
1614 
1615 
1616 
1617 
1618 
1619 
1620 
1621 
1622 
1623 
1624 
1625 
1626 
1627 
1628 
1629 
1630 
1631 
1632 
1633 
1634 
1635 
1636	Schütz: Musikalische Exequiem	
1637 
1638 
1639 
1640 
1641 
1642 
1643 
1644 
1645 
1646 
1647 
1648 
1649 
1650 
1651 
1652 
1653 
1654 
1655 
1656 
1657 
1658 
1659 
1660 
1661 
1662 
1663 
1664 
1665 
1666 
1667 
1668 
1669 
1670 
1671 
1672 
1673 
1674 
1675 
1676 
1677 
1678 
1679 
1680 
1681 
1682 
1683 
1684 
1685 
1686 
1687 
1688 
1689 
1690 
1691	Purcell: King Arthur	
1692	Purcell: The Fairy Queen	
1693 
1694	Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away	
1695 
1696 
1697 
1698 
1699 
1700	Corelli: 12 violin sonatas, op. 5	
1701 
1702 
1703 
1704 
1705 
1706 
1707 
1708 
1709 
1710 
1711	Vivaldi: L'estro armonico	
1712 
1713 
1714	Corelli: 12 concerti grossi, op. 6	
1715 
1716 
1717	Handel: Water Music	
1718 
1719 
1720	Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin	
1721	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos	
1722 
1723	Zelenka: Sub olea pacis et palma virtutis	
1724	Handel: Giulio Cesare	
1725	Vivaldi: The Four Seasons	
1726 
1727	Bach: Matthew Passion	
1728	Gay: The Beggar's Opera	
1729 
1730	Bach: French Suites	
1731 
1732 
1733	Telemann: Tafelmusik	
1734 
1735	Rameau: Les Indes galantes	
1736	Pergolesi: Stabat mater	
1737 
1738 
1739	Handel: 12 concerti grossi, op. 6	
1740 
1741	Bach: Goldberg Variations	
1742	Handel: Messiah	
1743 
1744 
1745 
1746 
1747	Bach: A Musical Offering	
1748 
1749	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks	
1750 
1751 
1752 
1753 
1754 
1755 
1756 
1757 
1758 
1759 
1760 
1761 
1762	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice	
1763 
1764 
1765 
1766	Bach, CPE: 40 Pieces for Keyboard, Wq 117	
1767	Gluck: Alceste	
1768 
1769 
1770 
1771	Boccherini: String Quintet op. 11 #5	
1772	Haydn: Symphony #45 Farewell	
1773	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor	
1774	Gluck: Iphigenie en Aulide	
1775	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 Turkish	
1776	Mozart: Haffner Serenade	
1777	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 Jeunehomme	
1778	Mozart: Symphony #31 Paris	
1779	Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride	
1780	Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K 364	
1781	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33	
1782	Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail	
1783	Mozart: Great Mass in C minor	
1784	Mozart: Piano Sonata in C minor	
1785	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
1786	Mozart: Marriage of Figaro	
1787	Mozart: Don Giovanni	
1788	Mozart: Symphony #40	Mozart: Symphony #41
1789	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet	
1790	Mozart: Così fan tutte	
1791	Mozart: Requiem	
1792	Haydn: Symphony #94 Surprise	
1793	Beethoven: Piano Trios, Op. 1	
1794	Haydn: Symphony #101 Clock	
1795	Haydn: Symphony #104 London	
1796	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto	
1797	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76	
1798	Haydn: The Creation	
1799	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77	
1800	Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18	
1801	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 Moonlight	
1802	Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17	
1803	Beethoven: Triple Concerto	
1804	Beethoven: Symphony #3 Eroica	
1805	Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 19	Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 20
1806	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4	Beethoven: "Razumovsky" String Quartets, Op. 59
1807	Beethoven: Symphony #5	
1808	Beethoven: Symphony #6 Pastoral	
1809	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5	
1810	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 Les adieux	
1811	Weber: Clarinet Concertos	
1812	Beethoven: Symphony #7	
1813	Spohr: Nonet	
1814	Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade	
1815	Beethoven: Cello Sonatas, op. 102	
1816	Rossini: The Barber of Seville	
1817	Paganini: 24 Caprices	
1818	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 Hammerklavier	
1819	Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout	
1820	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30	
1821	Weber: Der Freischütz	
1822	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32	
1823	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis	
1824	Beethoven: Symphony #9	
1825	Mendelssohn: Octet	Beethoven: String Quartet Op. 130/133
1826	Schubert: String Quartet #15	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor
1827	Schubert: Winterreise	Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D.960
1828	Schubert: String Quintet	
1829	Rossini: William Tell	
1830	Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique	
1831	Bellini: Norma	
1832	Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore	
1833	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 Italian	
1834	Berlioz: Harold in Italy	
1835 Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor	
1836	Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots	
1837	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze	
1838	Schumann: Fantasy in C	
1839	Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette	
1840	Schumann: Liederkreis	
1841	Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer	
1842	Schumann: Piano Quintet	
1843	Donizetti: Don Pasquale	
1844	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto	
1845	Schumann: Piano Concerto	
1846	Mendelssohn: Elijah	
1847	Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody #2	
1848	Wagner: Lohengrin	
1849	Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor	
1850	Schumann: Cello Concerto	
1851	Verdi: Rigoletto	
1852	Liszt: Hungarian Fantasy	
1853	Verdi: La traviata	
1854	Wagner: Das Rheingold	
1855	Bizet: Symphony in C	
1856	Wagner: Die Walküre	
1857	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1	
1858	Berlioz: Les troyens	
1859	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde	
1860	Brahms: String Sextet No. 1	
1861	Wagner: Tannhäuser	
1862	Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict	
1863 Liszt: Rhapsodie espagnole	
1864	Brahms: Piano Quintet (revised)	
1865	Verdi: Macbeth	
1866	Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1	
1867	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg	
1868	Brahms: A German Requiem	
1869	Wagner: Das Rheingold	
1870	Delius: Coppélia	
1871	Verdi: Aida	
1872	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov (revised)	
1873	Tchaikovsky: The Tempest	
1874	Bizet: Carmen	
1875	Grieg: Peer Gynt	
1876	Brahms: Symphony #1	
1877	Lalo: Cello Concerto	
1878	Brahms: Violin Concerto	Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
1879	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin	
1880	Offenbach: The Tales of Hoffmann	
1881 Brahms: Piano Concerto #2	
1882	Wagner: Parsifal	
1883	Delibes: Lakmé	
1884	Massenet: Manon	
1885	Brahms: Symphony #4	
1886	Franck: Violin Sonata	
1887	Verdi: Otello	
1888	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade	
1889	Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty	
1890 Bruckner: Symphony #8	
1891	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 (revised)	
1892	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker	
1893	Dvorak: Symphony #9	
1894	Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun	Mahler: Symphony No. 2
1895	Dvorak: Cello Concerto	
1896	Puccini: La bohème	
1897	Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice	
1898	Strauss: A Hero's Life	
1899	Puccini: Tosca	
1900	Sibelius: Finlandia	
1901	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2	
1902 Mahler: Symphony #5	
1903	Ravel: String Quartet	
1904	Delius: Sea Drift	
1905	Debussy: La mer	
1906	Ives: The Unanswered Question	
1907	Sibelius: Symphony #3	
1908	Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy	
1909	Mahler: Symphony #9	
1910	Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier	
1911 Schoenberg: Gurrelieder	
1912	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe	
1913	Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring	
1914	Ravel: Piano Trio	
1915	Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain	
1916	Ives: Symphony #4	
1917	Holst: The Planets	
1918 Enescu: Symphony #3	
1919	Elgar: Cello Concerto	
1920 Korngold: Die tote Stadt	
1921	Ives: 3 Places in New England	
1922	Berg: Wozzeck	
1923	Milhaud: La création du monde	
1924	Puccini: Turandot	
1925	Shostakovich: Symphony #1	
1926	Szymanowski: Stabat mater	
1927	Janacek: Glagolitic Mass	
1928	Weill: The Threepenny Opera	
1929	Bax: Symphony #3	
1930	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms	
1931	Enescu: Oedipe	
1932	Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk	
1933	Weill: The 7 Deadly Sins	
1934	Shostakovich: Cello Sonata	
1935	Berg: Violin Concerto	
1936	Orff: Carmina burana	
1937	Shostakovich: Symphony #5	
1938 Bartok: Violin Concerto #2	
1939	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez	
1940	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet	
1941	Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time	
1942	Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7	
1943	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5	
1944	Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5	
1945	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements	
1946	Copland: Symphony No. 3	
1947	Stravinsky: Petrushka	
1948	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1	
1949	Barber: Piano Sonata	
1950 
1951	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues	
1952	Cage: 4'33"	
1953	Arnold: Symphony No. 2	
1954	Shostakovich: Festive Overture	
1955	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8	
1956	Walton: Cello Concerto	
1957	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9	
1958	Britten: Violin Concerto	
1959	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1	
1960	Stockhausen: Kontakte	
1961	Walton: Viola Concerto	
1962	Britten: War Requiem	
1963	Britten: Cello Symphony	
1964	Shostakovich: String Quartet #9	
1965 
1966	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion	
1967	Lutoslawski: Symphony #2	
1968	Shostakovich: Violin Sonata	
1969	Shostakovich: Symphony #14	
1970 
1971	Reich: Drumming	
1972	Reich: Clapping Music	
1973 
1974 
1975 
1976 
1977 
1978 
1979 
1980 
1981 
1982 
1983 
1984 
1985 
1986 
1987 
1988 
1989 
1990 
1991 
1992 
1993 
1994 
1995 
1996 
1997 
1998 
1999 
2000 
2001 
2002 
2003 
2004 
2005 
2006 
2007 
2008 
2009 
2010 
2011 
2012


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

How about Glass' Einstein on the Beach for 1976? And wow, you did a really great job science. Also, I think it's really interesting how Mozart and Beethoven just absolutely overshadow everyone else for years and years in a row.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1688: Purcell's Dido and Aeneas

1950: RVW's Concerto Grosso
1970: Crumb's Black Angels
1974: Reich's Music for 18 Musicians
1975: Stockhausen's Tierkreis
1976: Gorecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
1977: Part's Tabula Rasa
1979: Schnittke's Symphony No. 2
1982: Ligeti's Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano
1984: Part's Te Deum
1985: Adams's Harmonielehre
1987: Glass's Violin Concerto No. 1
1988: Reich's Different Trains
1990: Ligeti's Violin Concerto
1996: Penderecki's Symphony No. 7
1998: Reich's Triple Quartet


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Walton's Viola Concerto was from 1929, not 1961. The Cello Concerto is closest to that date, but it was first performed in 1957.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I Should start with two decade at least, I can't do it all right now.

? = not very great year

1880s:

1880: Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 6 in D major, op. 60
1881: Johannes Brahms - Tragic Overture op. 81
1882: Alexander Glazunov - Symphony no. 1
1883: Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 3
1884: Alexander Glazunov - String Quartet No. 2 Opus 10 in F major ?
1885: Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 7 op. 70 in D minor
1886: Camille Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 (Organ)
1887: Johannes Brahms - Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102
1888: Edvard Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
1889: Edward Elgar - "Queen Mary's Song" ?


1890s:

1890: Jean Sibelius - Piano Quintet in G minor
1891: Johannes Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Opus 115
1892: Alexander Glazunov - String Quintet in A major (opus 39)
1893: Antonín Dvořák - Symphony no. 9 in E minor, "From the New World"
1894: Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches
1895: Antonín Dvořák – Cello Concerto in B minor
1896: Sergei Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1
1897: Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov – Symphony No. 2 "Antar"
1898: Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Boyarinya Vera Sheloga ?
1899: Antonín Dvořák - The Devil and Kate ?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

And 1860-79:

1860: Franz Liszt - Mephisto Waltz No. 1
1861: Antonín Dvořák - String Quintet No. 1 in A-minor, Op. 1
1862: ?
1863: Hector Berlioz - Les Troyens
1864: ?
1865: Antonín Dvořák - Symphony no. 1 (The Bells of Zlonice)
1866: ?
1867: Johann Strauss II "Blue Danube Waltz"
1868: Richard Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
1869: Johannes Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem
1870: Richard Wagner - Die Walküre
1871: Giuseppe Verdi - Aida
1872: Edvard Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor (op. 16)
1873: Antonín Dvořák — String Quartet no. 5 in F
1874: Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
1875: Bedřich Smetana - Má vlast
1876: Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 1 
1877: Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3 in D minor 
1878: Antonín Dvořák - Slavonic Dances, Set 1 (op. 46/B. 83)
1879: Peter Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin ?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

maestro267 said:


> Walton's Viola Concerto was from 1929, not 1961. The Cello Concerto is closest to that date, but it was first performed in 1957.


The year must be referring to the date of its revision.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a youtube playlist for some of the major works through to 1626. Enjoy some early music here. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL93295937BADC476D


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Just give the entire year 1840 to Schumann...and cite every one of his compositions that year. Every other composer wrote crap in comparison to Schumann's output that year.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> And 1860-79:
> 
> 1860: Franz Liszt - Mephisto Waltz No. 1
> 1861: Antonín Dvořák - String Quintet No. 1 in A-minor, Op. 1
> ...


1866: Liszt - Christus (Whether it's 66 or 67 i'm not sure, but either way it would make it).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe we should just expand this into an all-out musical timeline. No need to limit ourselves to one work per year - some years deserve so much more.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Incorporating much of science's list, this is my own for 1764-2009:

1764 Haydn: Symphony No. 22 in E-flat major "Philosopher"
1765 Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major
1766 Bach, C.P.E.: 40 Pieces for Keyboard, Wq. 117 
1767 Gluck: Alceste
1768 Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 3 in D major, G. 476
1769 Albrechtsberger: Concerto for Alto Trombone in B-flat major
1770 Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 7 in G major, G. 480
1771 Boccherini: String Quintet in E major, Op. 11, No. 5 
1772 Haydn: Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
1773 Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor
1774 Gluck: Iphigenie en Aulide 
1775 Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major "Turkish" 
1776 Mozart: Serenade No. 7 for Orchestra in D major "Haffner"
1777 Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major "Jeunehomme" 
1778 Mozart: Symphony No. 31 in D major "Paris"
1779 Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E-flat major
1780 Mozart: Vesperae Solennes de Confessore
1781 Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33 "Russian"
1782 Mozart: Serenade No. 10 for Winds in B-flat major "Gran Partita"
1783 Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor 
1784 Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor
1785 Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor
1786 Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro 
1787 Mozart: Don Giovanni
1788 Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major "Jupiter"
1789 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A major
1790 Mozart: Così fan Tutte 
1791 Mozart: Requiem 
1792 Haydn: Symphony No. 94 in G major "Surprise" 
1793 Beethoven: Piano Trios, Op. 1 
1794 Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major "Clock" 
1795 Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major "London" 
1796 Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major
1797 Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy"
1798 Haydn: The Creation 
1799 Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
1800 Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18
1801 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor "Moonlight"
1802 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor "The Tempest"
1803 Beethoven: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano in C major (Triple Concerto)
1804 Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major "Eroica"
1805 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor "Appassionata"
1806 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major
1807 Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
1808 Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor
1809 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major "Emperor"
1810 Beethoven: Egmont
1811 Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat major "Archduke"
1812 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major
1813 Spohr: Nonet in F major
1814 Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade 
1815 Beethoven: Cello Sonatas, Op. 102 
1816 Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
1817 Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin
1818 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major "Hammerklavier"
1819 Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major "Trout" 
1820 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major
1821 Weber: Der Freischütz 
1822 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor
1823 Beethoven: Missa Solemnis 
1824 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral"
1825 Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat major
1826 Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor
1827 Schubert: Winterreise
1828 Schubert: String Quintet in C major
1829 Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1830 Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique 
1831 Bellini: Norma 
1832 Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore 
1833 Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major "Italian" 
1834 Berlioz: Harold en Italie 
1835 Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
1836 Chopin: Nocturnes, Op. 27
1837 Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts
1838 Schumann: Fantasie in C major
1839 Chopin: 24 Preludes
1840 Schumann: Dichterliebe
1841 Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Été
1842 Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat major
1843 Donizetti: Don Pasquale 
1844 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
1845 Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor
1846 Mendelssohn: Elijah
1847 Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
1848 Wagner: Lohengrin
1849 Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major
1850 Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor
1851 Verdi: Rigoletto
1852 Liszt: Transcendental Études
1853 Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
1854 Wagner: Das Rheingold 
1855 Bizet: Symphony in C major
1856 Wagner: Die Walküre
1857 Alkan: Douze Études dans Tous les Tons Mineurs
1858 Berlioz: Les Troyens 
1859 Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
1860 Brahms: String Sextet No. 1 in B-flat major
1861 Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
1862 Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor
1863 Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso in A minor
1864 Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
1865 Brahms: String Sextet No. 2 in G major
1866 Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor
1867 Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg 
1868 Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
1869 Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
1870 Delibes: Coppélia
1871 Verdi: Aida 
1872 Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
1873 Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn
1874 Wagner: Götterdämmerung
1875 Grieg: Peer Gynt
1876 Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
1877 Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage
1878 Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
1879 Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
1880 Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Overture
1881 Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major 
1882 Wagner: Parsifal
1883 Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major
1884 Bruckner: Te Deum
1885 Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor
1886 Franck: Violin Sonata in A major
1887 Verdi: Otello 
1888 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade 
1889 Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration)
1890 Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
1891 Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor
1892 Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
1893 Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E Minor "From the New World"
1894 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
1895 Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor
1896 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor
1897 Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande
1898 Strauss: Ein Heldenleben
1899 Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
1900 Puccini: Tosca
1901 Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
1902 Mahler: Symphony No. 5
1903 Ravel: String Quartet in F major
1904 Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
1905 Debussy: La Mer
1906 Ives: The Unanswered Question
1907 Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5
1908 Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
1909 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
1910 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
1911 Stravinsky: Petrushka
1912 Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
1913 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
1914 Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)
1915 Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
1916 Holst: The Planets
1917 Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major
1918 Enescu: Symphony No. 3
1919 Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor
1920 Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
1921 Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
1922 Berg: Wozzeck
1923 Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor
1924 Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major
1925 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 in F minor
1926 Janáček: Sinfonietta
1927 Varèse: Amériques
1928 Bartók: String Quartet No. 4
1929 Villa-Lobos: Chôros
1930 Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
1931 Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
1932 Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
1933 Shostakovich: Concerto for Piano, Trumpet, and String Orchestra No. 1 in C minor
1934 Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
1935 Berg: Violin Concerto
1936 Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
1937 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor
1938 Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2
1939 Barber: Violin Concerto
1940 Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor
1941 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
1942 Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad"
1943 Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
1944 Copland: Appalachian Spring
1945 Britten: Peter Grimes
1946 Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
1947 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
1948 Strauss: Four Last Songs
1949 Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
1950 Poulenc: Stabat Mater
1951 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
1952 Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No. 7)
1953 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor
1954 Varèse: Déserts
1955 Boulez: Le Marteau Sans Maître
1956 Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1957 Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
1958 Britten: Violin Concerto
1959 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major
1960 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor
1961 Walton: Viola Concerto
1962 Britten: War Requiem
1963 Britten: Cello Symphony
1964 Riley: In C
1965 Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
1966 Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
1967 Takemitsu: November Steps
1968 Stockhausen: Stimmung
1969 Berio: Sinfonia
1970 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
1971 Carter: String Quartet No. 3
1972 Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
1973 Britten: Death in Venice
1974 Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1975 Nørgård: Symphony No. 3
1976 Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
1977 Pärt: Tabula Rasa
1978 Xenakis: Pléïades
1979 Glass: Satyagraha
1980 Gubaidulina: Offertorium
1981 Reich: Tehillim
1982 Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano
1983 Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
1984 Boulez: Répons
1985 Schnittke: Viola Concerto
1986 Birtwistle: Earth Dances
1987 Adams: Nixon in China
1988 Reich: Different Trains
1989 Vasks: Cor Anglais Concerto
1990 Pärt: Berliner Messe
1991 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1
1992 Lutosławski: Symphony No. 4
1993 Tavener: Song for Athene
1994 Kurtág: Stele
1995 Penderecki: Symphony No. 3
1996 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
1997 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun
1998 Boulez: Sur Incises
1999 Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2000 Saariaho: L'Amour de Loin
2001 Ligeti: Études
2002 Berio: Sequenzas
2003 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
2004 Adès: The Tempest
2005 Aho: Clarinet Concerto
2006 Boulez: Dérive 2
2007 Davies: Naxos Quartets
2008 Higdon: Violin Concerto
2009 Chin: Cello Concerto


----------

